# Bin Laden arm in Iraq



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Now, it is even more clear that Bush made a huge tactical mistake by removing Saddam prematurely. By removing Saddam, he provided an excellent opportunity for Alqueda to expand, gain popularity among Muslims, recruit new memebrs and kill more Americans. Instead of Saddam, we are going to have a cleric Shiite government in Iraq. It will be very anti-American, but much stronger then Saddam's regime was. Saddam was like scorpion in a jar.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

uke:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

buckseye said:


> uke:


  I guess, you did not like it. We are moving back to Middle Age time in our country. The education includes creationism, SS is being eliminated, we will see beggars singing near churches door steps, tortures are back in Iraq's prison and will be back on the US soil and our president has mentality not much different from Muslim extremists.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't think we are moving to the middle ages in this country but we certainly are visiting it in the middle east. I don't know where you live but we are still seeing some modernization out here on the prairie. It's a cruel world man, somebody has to take charge and it just as well be the US don't you think?? 8)

That stuff has all been said it is to late to back up time, so now regardless of right or wrong we are in it and have to stay in it for the long run.

Yesterday is history and tomorrow is a mystery 8)


----------

